# Phone does not charge and does not register SIM Card



## larscph (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi ;-)

I have a minor problem with the build-in GSM phone in my car - minor because I usually use another phone. The phone newer worked in the time I have owned the car and I got no clue why it does not work.

Following problems exist:

1 - the handset does not charge. I tried to charge the batteries (it is standard AA LiMH cells) which actually made the handset "wake up" and connect to where the base is in the car. The display on the phone changed to "Insert SIM card" (or something similar) but clearly had radio connection to the car as it changed to some "no connection" message if removing to to far away from the car.

2 - the system cannot "see" the SIM card. I have inserted a SIM Card, but as mentioned aboce the system tells me to insert the card. Also, if trying to access the phone system through the computer in front I tells me that no SIM card is present, although it is.

Theese two leads me to that there might be a "power issue" in the center armrest as the phone clearly needs power to charge and the SIM card very likely also needs some power supply to work.

Could it be a broken wire somewhere? Or a fuse maybe? Anyone has a clue where to look? Would it be worth opening the centre armest? Anyone who knows where the "other end" of the connection is (i.e. the wires connected to the SIM card, where do they lead to AKA there is the actual GSM Phone module?)

To see what I am talking about, I have a picture here

http://www.landligt.dk/bmw/bmw5.jpg

of the interiour of the car.

Any suggestions / help would be appreciated greatly.


----------

